# Long wait for my L2501 Backhoe attachement



## AFMM (9 mo ago)

Over 7 months on order now. Anyone else have any similar (or better) experience?
Thanks!


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

AFMM said:


> Over 7 months on order now. Anyone else have any similar (or better) experience?
> Thanks!


Yes. last few years Kubota Backhoes are hard to get? I been trying for last 3 years with wait they are on back order...It's the factory here state side for some reason. Only thing that's changed is the price. Yes it gone up by thousand of dollars...


----------



## AFMM (9 mo ago)

Happy Acres said:


> Yes. last few years Kubota Backhoes are hard to get? I been trying for last 3 years with wait they are on back order...It's the factory here state side for some reason. Only thing that's changed is the price. Yes it gone up by thousand of dollars...


You've been waiting 3 years? Wow, I'm going to have to sell the tractor if that's the case.
Thanks!


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

AFMM said:


> You've been waiting 3 years? Wow, I'm going to have to sell the tractor if that's the case.
> Thanks!


Well that's not the real story...Half hearted at first. The first dealer told me to wait and return later that year. Well I tried the following year with no luck. And now they can get a tractor with no backhoe...I have a older Kubota with a Backhoe on it now but it's driving into the poor house fixing it! Good luck you may want to rent one from a near by Big Box store for now?


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

On my LS I had to wait 6 weeks for the backhoe.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Mrsig said:


> On my LS I had to wait 6 weeks for the backhoe.


All that tells me is, Kubota's are in much higher demand than your brand. To date I've repaired a number of mis welded bushings on a number of new Kubota backhoe's for my dealer.

Me, I'd never own one. I much prefer renting a mini ex when I need to dig something. I can rent a Komatsu or a Kubota mini ex delivered and full of fuel for under 200 a day with no pride of ownership (payments) involved and even the smallest mini-ex will dig circles around any 3 ph mounted BH. Don't mind working on them however. I like money.


----------



## AFMM (9 mo ago)

Happy Acres said:


> Well that's not the real store...Half hearted at first. The first dealer told me to wait and return later that year. Well I tried the following year with no luck. And now they can get a tractor with no backhoe...I have a older Kubota with a Backhoe on it now but it's driving into the poor house fixing it!


Thanks, I get it. I got the tractor with a promise of the backhoe to follow in a couple of months. That was the 7 months ago.


Mrsig said:


> On my LS I had to wait 6 weeks for the backhoe.





SidecarFlip said:


> All that tells me is, Kubota's are in much higher demand than your brand. To date I've repaired a number of mis welded bushings on a number of new Kubota backhoe's for my dealer.
> 
> Me, I'd never own one. I much prefer renting a mini ex when I need to dig something. I can rent a Komatsu or a Kubota mini ex delivered and full of fuel for under 200 a day with no pride of ownership (payments) involved and even the smallest mini-ex will dig circles around any 3 ph mounted BH. Don't mind working on them however. I like money.


Thanks for the reply. I've had a couple of Kubotas, never any problems whatsoever. And I get the mini-excavator thing, but I do a lot of small things often with the backhoe, so the rental would be a pain.


----------



## Kicoman (6 mo ago)

Our Western North Carolina mountains dealer hasn't had a Backhoe for any Kubota tractor for over a year. The few that have come in have gone to the 30 plus waiting list. They advised that the welding process at the factory requires certification of a process welding that no one is applying for. They allegedly tried to get Japanese certified welders to come to Georgia, but have not been successful. Not sure how true all of that is. 

I just continue to rent a MiniEx whenever I need it. May cancel my order just because of that.


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

Kicoman said:


> Our Western North Carolina mountains dealer hasn't had a Backhoe for any Kubota tractor for over a year. The few that have come in have gone to the 30 plus waiting list. They advised that the welding process at the factory requires certification of a process welding that no one is applying for. They allegedly tried to get Japanese certified welders to come to Georgia, but have not been successful. Not sure how true all of that is.
> 
> I just continue to rent a MiniEx whenever I need it. May cancel my order just because of that.


Same story here in Michigan...My take is a welder can make more money somewhere else? Plus in a year (same tractor) has gone up a plus 5k. Yea both prices are from the same Dealer! So if Dealer can make more on a new sale, you wait?
Now I just fixed my old Kubota 8200 with a backhoe on it...Just wanted to up date it any way.


----------

